# solar panels converter



## ONDUTYELCTRIC (Nov 6, 2013)

I TRAYED TO GET BETTER CUOTE PRICING TO BUY MY GRID, SUGESTIONS PLEASE?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Suggestions? Let's see...

Turn off caps lock.
Turn on spell checker.
Your panels have a micro inverter, so you need a converter?
Need more info.


----------

